# Rabbit drinking a lot more than normal?



## javi (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi, 
i've recently noticed our 7 1/2 yr old rabbit Mooch is drinking far more water than she usually does.

She usually drinks around 400-500ml per day but she has no problem clearing 2x 600ml bottles at the moment 

She seems healthy overall, eating and pooping well, nice shiny coat and very active.

I plan on taking her to the vets monday for a check up but i'm worried her kidneys could be starting to fail 

Has anyone else experienced this with their bunnies?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Well yes, it could be that as she is older, but equally it could be something else, so a check up is the way to go.

Each rabbit will drink differently from another, but you obviously know your rabbit, which is great.

A change in diet (say from grass/fresh food to more hay/pellets would obviously change their drinking habits. Shortage of food could trigger more drinking too. 

Changing how you offer the water can also change the amount they drink, eg from bottle to bowl. 

Rabbits will drink more if they in pain. Something as simple as spurs can cause this and can be readily treated so don't panic just yet. Or arthritis in joints - very common in older rabbits and readily managed with pain relief.

It can also be behavioural (any changes/ stresses/ loss of bonded mate?)

It could be kidney stones.

Until Monday, just make sure there is plenty of water available and closely monitor intake (food/water) and output.

Then see what the vet says. If it is kidneys, don't panic. See what treatment the vet offers - but make s/he is rabbit savvy. An older rabbit will begin to show signs of aging, but they can still lead a good quality life - and often for a good time yet. - Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## javi (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you for the information, i appreciate it a lot 

Nothing at all has changed recently, her food, hay and water...all the same for the last 7 1/2 years.

I've read a lot of conflicting opinions on the lifespan of a rabbits, she's a french lop so what would be the average lifespan for her breed?

I'd be absolutely gutted if anything was to happen to her as she was an orphan that we hand reared from 3 weeks old so we have a strong bond with her.
i worry about her so much!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

javi said:


> Thank you for the information, i appreciate it a lot
> 
> Nothing at all has changed recently, her food, hay and water...all the same for the last 7 1/2 years.
> 
> ...


Wow. You did well.

It is true that bigger rabbits may not live as long as a dutch, say, as there is a bigger strain on their heart, but lifestyle, and the genetics will also affect her lifespan. As can living in or outdoors.

Yes, she is a good age for a big bun, but try and avoid looking at statistics and enjoy her for herself. Some will die young, some will live longer.

We mostly have nethies here in our motley, ageing crew. Our dwarf lops are all rejects and have things wrong with them, but are doing well at the moment at five years or so, with the help of a good vet.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

My 6 year old mini lips gets bladder and kidney infections every few months, she'll drink a litre of water but also wet herself because she's too uncomfortable to move so that she doesn't wee on her legs. You have to be careful about fly strike if she has got a wet bum also urine burns the skin and the insides of their legs can become very sore. She normally get a long course of antibiotics at least 3 weeks and pain relief but I have also had to syringe feed her when she's stoped eating by herself.

I have discussed kidney failure with a few vets and they have always indicated that there is very little they can do, although I have read there are treatments to help online but no cure. I've also looked in to diabetes in rabbits but my vets have said they've never seen it in a rabbits. 

Reducing the amount of calcium, found in dark leafy greens can help reduce the the amount of sludge/bladder stones. Rabbits can also have their bladders flushed but I would try antibiotics first.

Just make sure she's eating today and if her back end is wet try to give this a wash and thorough dry.


----------

